# need new gps numbers



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

hey if anyone could give me some decent numbers off pensacola that are around 10 miles at least.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

go to the mbt divers site and on the left there is a listing for gps #' click on it there are about 4 pages of numbers that divers have posted hope this helps


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic369411-10-1.aspx


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for the reply's, my spots are producing not many snapper.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/DevelopmentServices/ArtificialReefs.html These numbers are accurate. A lot of them say they have been verified by Robert Turpin. Those MBT numbers are for the most part inaccurate. All of the public reefs hold fish. You just have to lighten up your tackle and fish high in the water. When you get to the home page just scroll down and click on the artificial reefs pdf.


----------

